# Zalman Reserator V2 pumpe kaputt was nun ?!



## tobanisch_privat (26. Mai 2016)

Bei meinem Zalman Reserator V2 von 2005 ist die Pumpe defekt und kaputt wo bekomme ich Ersatz her Zalman Homepage gibt keine Auskunft mehr über den V2


----------



## tobanisch_privat (27. Mai 2016)

Wem ist das schon passiert ?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (27. Mai 2016)

ich würde ne andere (externe) pumpe nehmen anstelle in so einem Verbundradiator diese auszutauschen .... hab aber keinen reserator vielleicht ist alles viel einfacher als ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## Chimera (28. Mai 2016)

**Fehler von mir, hatte zuerst ne falsche Wakü im Kopf und vergessen, dass es schon vor Jaaaaaahren von Zalman Waküs gab. Drum meinen Müll gelöscht und unten richtiggestellt.**


----------



## chaotium (28. Mai 2016)

Junge das Ding ist 11 Jahre alt. Klar ist das ärgerlich. Schmeiss es raus.


----------



## Chimera (28. Mai 2016)

xtrame90 schrieb:


> Junge das Ding ist 11 Jahre alt. Klar ist das ärgerlich. Schmeiss es raus.




Shit, hast recht, hab mich völlig von den neuen AiOs blenden lassen und völlig vergessen, dass Zalman ja auch früher Waküs hatte. Da die vom Aufbau her eher ner normalen Wakü gleicht, kann man ja einfach die Teile austauschen, welche kaputt sind. In der Anleitung steht sogar, wie man die eingebaute Pumpe durch ein externes Modell austauschen kann (einfach mal auf Seite 14 gucken). Sprich kannst dir einfach ne andere Pumpe holen und die nach Anleitung einbauen (falls nötig noch nen Ausgleichsbehälter, da ich nicht auf den Bildern erkennen kann, ob die Zalman einen hat oder nicht).
Ob es sich lohnt? Nun, wenn du an der Kühlung hängst und sie günstig reparieren kannst, dann spricht ja nix dagegen. Im Endeffekt musst du alleine wissen, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht.

Edit: Und falls du das Manual nicht mehr hast, dann hier von mir für dich: http://www.zalman.com/DataFile/product/Menual/Reserator11V2_eng.PDF.


----------



## chaotium (29. Mai 2016)

Ja also, warum tuts man dann nicht?


----------

